# Anyone have any experience with Homelux membrane?



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I have always done traditional tub surrounds, but with all the people on the forum loving Kerdi I would like to give it a try. However, I can't find it locally. I did find a version at Menards called Homelux. Has anyone ever used this? I can't find anything on it online except for a few Euro websites.

Thanks!:thumbsup:


----------



## FHS (Apr 24, 2010)

I use it once in a while, basically when i am in a pinch and am out of Kerdi. Seems to work ok. But i have not used it in full blown showers because i have not used it enough yet. Only have used it on the top of shower walls away from most of the water exposure when i am out of kerdi. 

I am in the same boat as you. I do not have any kerdi available locally so i have to plan adead. And i am not the best at that sometimes.


----------

